# engine keeps running after key turned off, mecedes 410 1993



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

The engine of our Hymer, Mercedes 410 keeps running after the key is turned off, it carries on for about half a minute  has anyone got any suggestions as to the cause of this? in Spain at the moment. bambi2


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not an expert (far from it  ) but this thread might help you;

http://www.biofuelsforum.com/using_...eps_running_after_switching_off_ignition.html

this includes the following;

_the phenomenom is quite common with age and dirty fuel. It is the fuel shut off solenoid being temperamental. You can try taking it out and giving it a clean and spray some oil onto the needle this works most times. It is the cylinder jobby sticking out of the back of pump with the wire connected to it. I usually connect 12 volts to it a few times to activate the needle and work in the oil. If if doesn't work freely then you will need a new one._

I assume it is diesel? (I said I was no expert! 8O )

I now have checked elsewhere and it IS diesel so I have removed the petrol related post!

hope those might be of some help - I am not an expert at all :roll:

Dave


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It sounds as if the fuel shut off solenoid is not doing it's job


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Depending on what year it id its most likely the fuel cutoff solenoid its just a small plunger that retracts when you switch on allowing fuel to pass, when you switch off its pushes out thereby blocking the fuel way.
Its not a serious problem, it will either cure its self or give up altogether in which case you will have to stall it,until you get home, just engage a high gear, hold the brake hard on and let clutch out fairly smartley.

if you can see the injection pump the solenoid is screwed into it with most probably one single wire to it, on some later ones with immobiliser the solenoid is shielded and the cover has tamper proof fixings.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

As richardjames has suggested if diesel I would also suggest the shut off solenoid, you state that it stops after a short period which would suggest it's just a bit sticky, it should be possible to take it apart and clean it, you'll find it on the diesel high pressure distribution pump (where the fuel lines from the cylinder head come from) it should be the only item there with an electrical connection to it.
If petrol it is a type of pre ignition and most likely caused by a build up of carbon deposits in the combustion chamber (bit unlikely with modern fuels and engines) which effectively take the place of the spark at the spark plug which will have been extinguished when turning the key off, unless of course the problem lays with the ignition switch itself not actually disconnecting when asked to, if it's that then it will apply to petrol or diesel.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*engine keeps running after key turned off mercedes 410 1993*

Yes it is a diesel, thank you to everyone who gave us those tips, I am now wondering if it was the dirty fuel we used on our 3 month stay that we have just finished in Morocco. bambi2


----------



## spannermanwigan (Jun 28, 2010)

if my memory serves me correct the stop system on your vehicle is operated by vacuum along with the headlight adjusters and the steering lock.
sounds like you have a porous pipe some where 
check pipes to back of 
1)steering lock (ignition switch) 
2)fuel pump
3)headlights
4)headlight adjuster


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Is it a turbo diesel ???
If so it 'could' be a turbo timer which will keep the engine running for a pre-decided time [anything from 30 seconds to 2 or more minutes] which gently slows the turbo & ensures that hot oil is carried away so as not to damage the turbo unit . . my little car has one of these fitted so maybe your van too ?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Excellent information spannermanwigan, always best to have advice / information with genuine knowledge of the actual vehicle in question, although what a bizarre idea from Merc!!


----------

